# Any Shooters Amongst The Ranks



## groach1234 (May 30, 2010)

Well? any shooters on here? if so what do you shoot and what with?

I have a 12b Churchill 25inch barrel regal box lock for game and pigeons and clays and cz american .17hmr for small vermin and use estate rifles for the small bit of stalking i do. How about all of you then>

George


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Think shooting may be a bit out of favour with many people after what happened in Cumbria...


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Only out of favour with people who dont responsibly own weapons.

You can get a nutjob in any subject. Doesnt mean it has to ruin the enjoyment of thousands of others.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Tom Radford said:


> Only out of favour with people who dont responsibly own weapons.


But wasn't Derrick Bird a responsible gun owner who had a license for over 20 years?



Tom Radford said:


> You can get a nutjob in any subject. Doesnt mean it has to ruin the enjoyment of thousands of others.


Absolutely true...

My post above wasn't supposed to be an attack on anyone who's into guns and shooting. More a question on the taste of posting a thread about guns and shooting a day after a f**ktard goes on the rampage and blasts 12 innocent souls to death with his legally held shotgun and rifle...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Air arms TX200 .177 Field Target spring gun....... but I haven't used it for years!

Mike


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

HappyLad said:


> Tom Radford said:
> 
> 
> > Only out of favour with people who dont responsibly own weapons.
> ...


As yesterday showed, obviously not.

Its sad, but banning all guns wont help. He could just as easily used a kitchen knife, a baseball bat, a chainsaw....

Its a pretty strict process to get a licence. Im not sure how he managed to retain it as he had a conviction. Thats for the police to explain.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

The kitchen knife / baseball bat argument doesn't really hold up to scrutiny. A gun gives you the ability to murder people quickly without putting yourself in harms way. A knife or cosh simply doesn't do that.

Guns are designed for killing - whether that's an animal or a person, its still a killing tool.

I don't think there will be any change in gun ownership laws after this killing spree. I think things have moved on somewhat from the knee **** reaction and legislation that followed the Hamilton murders.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Talk about derailing a topic. Views about gun control etc.. are best discussed in the protected forum.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Talk about derailing a topic. Views about gun control etc.. are best discussed in the protected forum.


lol - what do you expect...

A day after the biggest mass murder event in the UK since 1996, a day after 12 people were gunned down whilst going about their daily business, someone makes a post asking:

"any shooters on here? if so what do you shoot and what with?"

Maybe I'm a bit over sensitive, but it just doesn't seem the right time for such stuff in my opinion, just seems very wrong....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

HappyLad said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about derailing a topic. Views about gun control etc.. are best discussed in the protected forum.
> ...


I felt the same way, even though I'm not from the UK (but lived there for a short while)... nothing against the topic or OP but pretty bad timing for it...


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> HappyLad said:
> 
> 
> > BlueKnight said:
> ...


Agreed, ownership, hobbies and gun regs notwithstanding, this is in poor taste.

Personally I think the moderators should zap this thread, it won't lead anywhere good.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Timing is everything... and this isnt it.

If people want to talk gun law then heres a starter... 

It does 'amuse' me that people say that 'guns dont kill people, people do', but youre not allowed to drive a tank around with with a working set of guns unless youre the army, surely as a safe driver who isnt political I could own and drive a working tank? or maybe fly a working and 'tooled up' fighter/bomber or own something like a fully operational Nimitz? yet the authorities say 'no'... The Nimitz just to kill rabbits/rats on my land would be overkill, but an air gun would remove my vermin... or even poison... but I mean, why not own an aircraft carrier if you can. how cool is that?!

Ok, off you go guys, Where is that popcorn icon... youve got a few hours before the Mods get up and delete this whole thread, which they should have done when it started.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

When a firearm is improperly used or used for the wrong reasons, it is terrible. Remember though, anybody who can drive and has access to a car can cut a swath of human destruction on a busy sidewalk in no time at all.

Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

And shoelaces can be a garrote...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

JonW said:


> And shoelaces can be a garrote...


 :rofl2: Well said! :victory:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JonW said:


> And shoelaces can be a garrote...


At 40MPH with the stereo on?

I suspect you're missing the point, or are you just trying to windup the windup a bit more? 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Timing is everything... and this isnt it.


Exactly & BTW I agree totally with the rest of your post Jon.


----------



## groach1234 (May 30, 2010)

sorry to have offended anyone the reason i asked was almost spurred on by the tragic event in which one man who clearly was unstable ussed his guns to claim the lives of 12 innocent people going about their daily business. I was trying to get a feal of how many fac and sgc holders there were to decide if there was enough people to get start a thread on gun laws, i now realise this may be going on in one of the forums i don't yet have access to. Sorry to have offended anyone.

if the mods want to delete it feel free to go ahead.

George


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

I certainly wasn't offended George, just thought this is the wrong time for something like this. Having a show and tell of weaponry after the carnage of Wednesday just felt a bit odd....

I've always lived in the city and my only experience of guns was going pistol shooting a few times at a range many years ago before hand guns were banned.

TBH, I though it was great, and I'd like to do it again. But, as we know, handguns are no longer allowed.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Agree with everything Jon said. :thumbsup:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I find it odd as i know some folk who own many shotguns and hunting rifles who have been in prison and have a bad criminal history,possibly the laws need to be seriously tightened up, and the resent tragic events show that,

paul


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:shutup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I feel that this thread is being too much fed, considering the feelings of most of us and the original intention of the OP.

I suggest we let it be from now on and let it fade away on the board as a way of expressing our feelings of regret and respect for the tragic events in Cumbria.

Like I said, it's just my suggestion and nothing more.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> I feel that this thread is being too much fed, considering the feelings of most of us and the original intention of the OP.
> 
> I suggest we let it be from now on and let it fade away on the board as a way of expressing our feelings of regret and respect for the tragic events in Cumbria.
> 
> Like I said, it's just my suggestion and nothing more.


well said.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Can someone suggest a period that this subject has to go away for? A week? a month?.... Is it ok to talk about it next year or would that be a bit close to the aniversary.

I do agree it should be in the restricted forum though


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have an L85(A2) which fires 5.56 rounds and attached to it is a SUSAT ( SIGHT UNIT SMALL ARMS TRI-LUX ),obviously it doesn't belong to me personally and I a Marksman.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

jmm1 said:


> I have an L85(A2) which fires 5.56 rounds and attached to it is a SUSAT ( SIGHT UNIT SMALL ARMS TRI-LUX ),obviously it doesn't belong to me personally and I a Marksman.


 I've got one just like that but they do keep making me sign it back in  that said I don't have to pay for the rounds that I fire


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Neither do I,Gaz


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> jmm1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have an L85(A2) which fires 5.56 rounds and attached to it is a SUSAT ( SIGHT UNIT SMALL ARMS TRI-LUX ),obviously it doesn't belong to me personally and I a Marksman.
> ...


Lol, snap, although I've got rather attached to the lsw I got dumped with for a shooting comp recently. Can't complain with getting paid to play with them eh!


----------

